

Show HN: My new documentaries website - doc.umentari.es - kentwistle
http://doc.umentari.es/

======
kentwistle
Long time lurker first time poster. I created this website in Ruby on Rails
3.2.8 and am hosting it on a VPS with Linode. It uses Bootstrap but im
guessing that is obvious to anyone on HN. Im also using Google Cloud Storage
for my assets.

Any feedback welcome!

------
sebg
Love it - I watch a ton of docs on netflix and this was really cool to click
around. Thanks for showing it!

Some feedback:

1\. I searched for food and it only returned one result. This made me curious
whether your search was full text of description or other things? I like the
auto-complete feature on the search, though it seems to be on titles and not
on movie tags?

2\. Under "economics" there are two RBS videos. This made me wonder how
videos/docs are selected. Perhaps putting a how docs are selected link would
be good.

3\. I clicked on "Submit" and it tells me that I should log in. Which means
that I then have to make the extra step to go and click on the log in button.
Perhaps you take me to the log in screen immediately if I'm not logged in with
the same type of flash message? That way it saves me one click and it's
functionality that I would expect.

4\. As you have ads on your site on the right hand side, what if you included
them as tiles in the doc tiling? That way i'm more likely to look at them and
it will let the very right hand column move up so you can put more information
there.

5\. Below each doc description, perhaps you can put how many times the page
has been clicked into? It would definitely help me take a look at some that
might not be my immediate taste if I see that it's the one page that has been
visited the most.

6\. When you have a flash message, if you could include a closing x so that I
can close it that would be really helpful.
(<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/javascript.html#alerts>)

7\. I'm torn on the homepage link at the top of the nav bar. It has the same
functionality of the "logo" and it doesn't really add to the website. On the
other hand if it's a very non-tech friendly audience you're going after then
it could make sense to have that link. I think you should remove it because
people can navigate facebook and/or twitter without having to click on a "home
page" link.

8\. Spacing in the tile above the picture of the movie would be good. For the
ones that have the full picture, the border of the tile and the border of the
picture are a bit close and they look a bit crammed.

9\. In the actual pages to the videos, I might switch the description with the
advert. I'm still going to be compelled to look at the comments, so I'll
definitely glance over the ad and it helps me see the bigger description on
the video.

10\. <http://doc.umentari.es/watch/liquid-rising> 1\. I like the "watch" url!

11\. <http://doc.umentari.es/watch/liquid-rising> 2\. Check out your html
code. Both the H1 tag "Liquid Rising" and H3 tag "User Submitted Comments"
show up as exactly the same size on chrome. I would have expected these two
things to be different sizes which is why I looked at your source.

12\. Careful with your twitter login / sign up. Here is what your app wants to
do with my twitter account: Read Tweets from your stream. // See who you
follow, and follow new people. // Update your profile. // Post Tweets for you.
// ..... Other than read tweets from my stream and potentially post tweets
about what movies I've watched, I would definitely not feel comfortable with
the rest of the things you are requesting.

Great work! Really help and bookmarked for the next time I want to watch a
movie.

~~~
kentwistle
I just added suggestion 5 as well.

~~~
sebg
Fantastic work and really quick turnaround. I'm really impressed! I've watched
a few already and have some on my bookmark list so you've definitely convinced
me.

Looking forward to seeing how this develops. :)

